# Newbie Signing In



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey gang. Been looking at RV's for 20 years. Finally did it. 2010 321FRL 5th wheel. Let DW, term I learned from you guys, pick it out. Afterwards I told her I needed a new diesel to pull it .... was that wrong?







Just retired and DW, boy I like that term, soon to do the same. Going to try fulltiming in a few months. Been reading this forum 3 hours everynight for the past several months. Read posts all the way back to 2004. Learned a ton of stuff. Already feel like I know many of you from your posts and replys. Thanks for having me. Look forward to seeing you'all on the road real soon. Friends all call me "Hoodscoop"


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers with that new 5ver. Hope to be joining you on that retirement Road soon.

Enjoy


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

How fabulous that you "pulled the trigger" and purchased an RV after years of looking. You and the DW will enjoy your time on the road- be open to seeing new sights, a few long days and many adventures while you are out there! Congrats! When you are out there- don't forget to come to WA/ID/OR.... I know it is a long way, but worth it!

S


----------



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats -- we also just pulled the trigger (2012 Outback 250rs) and found this forum to be invaluable in our research. The rigs look great -- I may be picking your brain in a year or two when it comes time to upgrade our TV to a Ford pickup.

Jim


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME TO OUTBACkERS!!

2 years till retirement and we may see you down the road!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Plan on hitting all 50 which will for sure include WA/ID/OR.


----------

